# Have Some (basic/newbish) questions about keeping (a) Guinea Pig/s



## CarlC (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey all
i`m thinking about rehoming a guinea pig and need some questions answered before i can really think about getting one.
I have never owned a guinea pig in my life before and don`t know anybody who does/has.
So here`s my questions.

*1.)*How often do they get ill/ what diseases/illnesses do they get and are they exspensive to cure?

*2.)* Do they Cost alot to keep, with food bedding toys etc?

*3.)*Can you keep them in the same room as a dog?(as my dog sleep on my bed)

*4.)*How much room do they require?

*5.)* How long do they live for/average age?

*6.)*How much exercise do they require?​Please help me.

Many thanks to anybody who helps me

Carl


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

hiya,

http://www.peteducation.com/index.cfm?c=18+1800
link for indepth info.

g-pigs (cavvys/cavvies) can live anything from 3-5 years.

you should really buy at least 2 as they're sociable, need to be the same sex! 
2 pigs need the same size and runaround room as one normal sized rabbit. so look for cavvy/rabbit cages/hutches. If you have a garden then think about getting an outdoor pen for them. You don't have to buy one you can make one, there are guides on the web if you look up g-pig or rabbit runs (or something similar).

if you don't have a garden, then letting them run around on your kitchen floor with you is a good option, they're not very good climbers so won't be able to get up on the counters etc. as long as they can't get into cupboards or under them or behind anything they'll be fine. they need attention everyday,
and allowed out to run around most days (ideally everyday). they nibble things so letting them run around in your room might lead to eaten clothes and carpet.

you might find them too noisy in your room, but whether the dog will like them or not is another matter. The pigs will most likely love your dog as it's big, furry and warm, you'll have to make sure the dog isn't scared of them or think they're food. g-pigs can be kept outside quite happily even in winter as long as they have enough hay (never use straw), food and water, and paper for lining and shredding. they love raw veggies so any peelings from your own meals will go down treat, you won't need a compost bin ever again. 

They're cheap to keep, you just need lots of newspaper for the floor of their cage, hay to snuggle into and food. You don't have to get them toys, they will play with the dogs toys or play with the dog and you.

generally g-pigs are quite healthy, you need to clean their hutch out regularly, they like any other rodenty type animal may get common things like mites, resp problems, fleas etc, anything they can pick up off you or your dog like colds etc. but I wouldn't worry about that until it happens, it'll be a rare occurence.

hope that helps. oh you can get them insured as well, i'm not sure how much it is but i would recommend it, just in case.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

CarlC said:


> How often do they get ill/ what diseases/illnesses do they get and are they exspensive to cure?
> 
> *2.)* Do they Cost alot to keep, with food bedding toys etc?
> 
> ...


Hi, congrats on choosing a Guinea, I love them!  owieprone gave you some good advice so I'll just chip in with what I've learnt from keeping them too

They are quite healthy if fed and housed the right way, the main problem I've had is their back teeth grow and sometimes need to go to vets and get them filed down. But if you buy them special wood to knaw on and give them plenty of hay and grass and veg, this should keep them down.

If your dog has no problems with small furry animals, just introduce them slowly and safely. My old guinea pig and dog were the best of friends, guinea used to eat cabbage leaves from his paws, and they would always lick each other 

On average I think they live anything from 4-6 years? My oldest was nearly 5 when he died.

They aren't expensive to keep, just the initial setting up of the hutch or cage that probably costs the most.

Also try and get it insured. Although I'm having problems at the minute getting mine done! No where I've found insures guinea pigs?!? But I'm sure somewhere does...

Hope this helps a little bit, sorry for the rambling.


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Carl, I have already answered you privately.

Owieprone they are called Cavies or Cavy, too many v's lol!!

Emma x


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah i was bored yesterday, typing v's was the most fun i'd had all day.


----------



## jasps (Dec 16, 2008)

Guinea pigs are great little animals, very friendly and they really enjoy company. I let mine run around the floor for exercise and my dog showed no interest in her at all. Infact, the guinea pig used to eat the dog's food and get in his bed, the dog used to get out. You will obviously need to be very careful with your dog at first.

Don't cost much to keep apart from initial setup. I used to give my guinea pig hay to nest in but she kept on getting mange so I got her a little wooden house which she loves. I clean the cage out every 4 days.

They do enjoy company. My guinea pig has always been indoors, in the living room infact. She loves just sitting on my lap watching tv. She is very tame. I have had rabbits, gerbils, hamsters and chinchillas in the past. The chinchillas were as friendly as the guinea pig but both chinchillas suffered health problems.

Not sure you would want to keep a guinea pig in your bedroom. They are very vocal during the night and scurry about quite a bit.

Good luck, I am sure you won't regret it. I would definitely get another, I cannot think of a downside with these little animals.

Adam


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

jasps said:


> My guinea pig has always been indoors, in the living room infact.


My Guinea lives in the living room too lol


----------

